# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Aquatic & semi-aquatic plants of Borneo

## kuching

Hi all,

I would like to share some of my pictures taken in the jungle streams & rivers of my homeland - Borneo.



First, I want to show you the semi-aquatic aroid of Borneo. This one below is _Aridarum caulescens_ var. _angustifolium_:













_Aridarum nicolsonii_

----------


## kuching

_Bucephalandra motleyana_ from the hill streams of lowland forest.












The habitat of semi aquatic aroids:

----------


## kuching

_Bucephalandra motleyana_ from the mountain streams of highland forest. (above 3,000 feet from sea level)














_Piptospatha_ sp.





......to be continued.

----------


## kuching

_Piptospatha grabowskii_








_Aridarum nicolsonii_ in clearwater stream

----------


## kuching

_Schismatoglottis multiflora_




Habitat












Inflorescence












..... to be continued.

----------


## kuching

_Homalomena paucinervia_ (endemic to sothern Sarawak)




_Aglaonema griffithii_








The habitat of _A. griffithii_ (brackish water riverbank):





_Hanguana malayana_



....to be continued.

----------


## kenny

Another great series of photos from the beautiful forest of your homeland. Thanks a lot!

Kenny

----------


## kuching

> Another great series of photos from the beautiful forest of your homeland. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Kenny


Welcome Kenny. :Smile:

----------


## kuching

Some pictures taken at a river near Sarawak-Kalimantan border, 2 months ago:







Got a few clump of hairgrasses in the river:

----------


## kuching

_Hygrophila_ also growing here:





Got freshwater pipefish & pufferfish hiding here:









I think this one is _Barclaya kunstleri_...found it in a stream next to that big river:

----------


## kuching

Found _Bucephalandra motleyana_ in a waterfall near the border....the margin of the leaf is undulated!
















.....to be continued.

----------


## blue33

thanks for sharing...  :Well done:

----------


## kuching

> thanks for sharing...



Thanks Adrian. More pix to post soon....

----------


## kuching

Finally found _Aridarum borneense_...which is endemic to some mountain streams of western Sarawak. Do you notice that the leaf arrangement is just like a fan?







The rotten flower (going to bear the fruits):




The habitat: waterfall

----------


## kuching

This creeper is another type of aroid growing by the stream, _Rhaphidophora beccarii_:






Semi aquatic fern,_Trichomanes javanicum_:








The habitat of semi aquatic aroids & ferns:

----------


## kuching

Next location is another paradise on earth....that place got a lot of waterfalls & cascades.....it's the home for _Aridarum nicolsonii_:





_Aridarum nicolsonii_, also endemic to western Sarawak:

----------


## kuching

I was shocked to find something interesting growing together with _Aridarum nicolsonii_....it is a species of _Homalomena_. Later, I was told by a researcher (aroid expert) that it is a new species!!!


_Homalomena_ sp. It is related to _H. paucinerivia_ in other mountain streams.












This is another species of Homalomena....this type is not semi aquatic aroid even it is growing near a stream. Take note the shape of leaf is different from those semi aquatic aroids which got streamlined leaves, growing very closed to the stream. This one is newly described species called _Homalomena velutipedunculata_ :

----------


## kuching

Sometimes in the upper part of fast flowing forest stream is almost flat & water is flowing slow there. In this habitat, I found _Barclaya kunstleri_. Unlike it's related species _Barclaya motleyi_ (mostly found in the swamp), this _Barclaya_ is growing in higer altitude or near the head water....














....to be continued.

----------


## kuching

I was so excited to find this new semi aquatic aroid called _Hottarum sarikeense_ for the first time in the jungle stream of central Sarawak. (November trip)

----------


## kuching

Some of the _Piptospatha grabowskii_  in central Sarawak got variegated leaves:




Submerged in the water:





Grow together with _Cryptocoryne bullosa_ (left):

----------


## kuching

Last week I was visiting a river about 1 hour drive from my home:







Found another new species of _Homalomena_. It is already discovered by researcher but yet undescribed so far as Borneo got too many new & undescribed semi aquatic aroids waiting to be given a name by reseacher.








A moss

----------


## kuching

Recently visited the habitats of 2 species of Aridarum which can be found near my home. This 2 species are found in the sandstone mountain streams but they do not occur in the same mountain.

Aridarum borneense is named after my homeland: Borneo





It is found in upper part of a stream....either near a waterfall or above the waterfall:




Habitat:











..... to be continued.

----------


## kuching

Last weekend, I wanted to find _Aridarum montanum_. It is very rare species and should be growing in the mountain stream above 1,000 feet (altitude).

So, I hiked along a small river from 200 feet to 1,200 feet. All of them are _Aridarum nicolsonii_. There was no sight of _A. montanum_.






_Aridarum nicolsonii_:






At 1,300 feet, I had to stop exploring cos I couldn't climb up a high cliff & very tall waterfall. The scenery there is spectacular!! I shall be back to find _Aridarum montanum_ using different trail.

----------


## kuching

Two more shots of that secret garden:






2 weeks before, I went to another blackwater river to look for something else.....






_Barclaya motleyi_ (closely related to water lily):






_Homalomena_ sp.

----------


## kuching

Unidentified species of mosses:




_Utricularia_ sp. (aquatic carnivorous plant):



Semi aquatic fern,_Trichomanes javanicum_:




Unidentified species of semi aquatic fern:

----------


## limz_777

thanks for sharing all the tranquil pics  :Well done:

----------


## kuching

> thanks for sharing all the tranquil pics


Welcome.....

----------


## kuching

ec 18, 2010. I almost got "heart attack" when I found the most beautiful semi aquatic aroid (_Bucephalandra motleyana_) near my home today. The leaf is almost grey colored & got white lines on the leaf surface!!! This is the rarest variant that I ever found in my lifetime!

----------


## kuching

The habitat:



Left is _Ooia grabowskii_ (Scientists just replaced the old genus name from _Piptospatha_ to _Ooia_) and right is _Bucephalandra_.

----------


## kuching

_Piptospatha grabowskii_ is now changed/replaced to _Ooia grabowskii_. This new genus name is named after an aroid student called Ooi Im Hin who has contributed a lot of data related to pollination biology of this tribe.

----------


## Craykeeper

good work ! you always upload a lot of pics....i like that !
the next plantahunter tour will be for sure to Asia !
keep on hunting
Chris

----------


## kuching

Thanks Chris.

----------


## blue33

i totally agreed with Chris, your unselfishness of sharing the exotic photos has widen our view of understanding Borneo better. thanks again.  :Smile:  being following of your every single post. keep up the good works.  :Well done:  

Btw Merry Christmas to You & Family. Cheers!

----------


## kuching

Thanks Adrian....will share some pictures of my trip to northern Borneo (Sabah) soon.

----------


## kuching

First time I found the semi aquatic aroid in the mountain streams of Mt. Kinabalu : Ooia Kinabaluensis.....













The habitat:




The misty montane forest of Mt. Kinabalu. I never thought this aroid can grow so high in the mountain....

----------


## kuching

The beautiful Mount Kinabalu:







I will go back to northern Borneo again next month (March 2011).....hope can find more interesting aroids.

----------


## jeffteo

Magnificent! Very envy of your adventure and close access to nature. Keep the photos coming.
Just subscribed to your thread...

----------


## kuching

> Magnificent! Very envy of your adventure and close access to nature. Keep the photos coming.
> Just subscribed to your thread...


Thanks Jeffery. :-)

----------


## aquarius

Nice pictures! I was looking at the pics and listening to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XEsIFObhrY. Makes me feel very relaxed......  :Smile: 

Thanks for sharing and i look forward to your next upload of pics.

----------


## Simon

Great travelogue, Michael. Some of your photos are breathtaking

----------


## kuching

Thanks aquarius & Simon....

----------


## kuching

Back to southern Sarawak....just found another beautiful river which got a lot of _Ooia grabowskii_ last weekend (Feb 2011):








Habitat:

----------


## kuching

Another nice river not far away from the one above....




Waterfall...





Found the giant sized _Bucephalandra motleyana_!!!

----------


## Demetrius

Beautiful pics. Thanks a lot for sharing !

----------


## kuching

> Beautiful pics. Thanks a lot for sharing !


Thankyou.....

----------


## kuching

A beautiful blackwater waterfall in Borneo:










Blackwater river:





Plants growing near the river:




_Homalomena_ sp.

----------


## kuching

Found a species of semi aquatic fern that I never seen before!!!











_Aridarum nicolsonii
_

----------


## kuching

April 2011. First time I found another species of Aridarum in a blackwater mountain stream of Sarawak. It is _Aridarum crassum_.


The habitat:







_Aridarum crassum_.

----------


## kuching

Another type of aroid which looks like Aridarum is found in higher ground near the stream. It is _Homalomena lancea_ .




The habitat:

----------


## limz_777

nice updated pics

----------


## kuching

> nice updated pics


Thanks. :-)

----------


## blue33

thanks for sharing.  :Smile:  very nice stream, damn... how i wish i can see it myself in real life.  :Grin:

----------


## kuching

> thanks for sharing.  very nice stream, damn... how i wish i can see it myself in real life.


Thanks Adrian. Will post more photos next week.... :Smile:

----------


## kuching

_Aridarum crassum_ (left) & _Homalomena lancea_ (right):



_Homalomena lancea_ 





Also, I found _Bucephalandra motleyana_ which the leaves got "stripes"!!!

----------


## kuching

Not all the plants got stripes....most of them are dark green or olive green. First time in my life found _Bucephalandra_ which got stripes! So rare!!!








Habitat:




Mosses & _Bucephalandra motleyana_:

----------


## kuching

Mosses

----------


## kuching

Another type of _Bucephalandra motleyana_. First time found it in blackwater stream!!!

----------


## kuching

More pictures of _Bucephalandra motleyana_ "Seri Aman"









In another river, clearwater river.....there is no _Bucephalandra_ at all. The rocks & boulders there are granite. I found out _Bucephalandra_ likes to grow on sandstones and mudstones.

----------


## kuching

Here at granite boulders near river, I found _Piptospatha elongata_.




Inflorescence:








Another species of semi aquatic aroid also growing here. It is a new species of _Homalomena_:

----------


## ranmasatome

Mike... your pictures are ALWAYS so tempting!!!! 
Thanks for sharing.

----------


## kuching

> Mike... your pictures are ALWAYS so tempting!!!! 
> Thanks for sharing.


Welcome...hee..hee...  :Smile:

----------


## kuching

A river in the jungle of northern Borneo:




Found another new species again! A new species of _Aridarum_. The leaf looks a bit like _Bucephalandra_!

----------


## kuching

Also, first time found an orchid growing so near to the flooded zone of the jungle stream!!! A semi aquatic orchid? Wow!







Orchids are growing together with Aridarum!!!




Inflorescence of orchid:

----------


## kuching

In another blackwater stream of Borneo, I found a shrub which related to Melastoma. This species is growing on the flood zone of forest stream. It is called _Phyllagathis steenisii_.

----------


## kuching

Another new species of semi aquatic aroid which I never seen before. It is the smallest _Piptospatha_ species that I ever found. Almost as big as _Bucephalandra_!




Submerged in blackwater:

----------


## kuching

2 more shots to share:

----------


## snail20

wow..nice place...

----------


## kuching

> wow..nice place...


Thanks for viewing....

----------


## Fei Miao

Awesome! Makes me want to join you... :Grin:

----------


## nasty12

Amazing pictures!!!

----------


## kuching

Thanks all for viewing. Travelling to too many places lately & finally I got some free times to share my photos taken for the past 2 months....

First batch of photo is a species of Aridarum found in western Sarawak which is most likely is a new species:









Young plant looks a bit like Bucephalandra:

----------


## kuching

The habitat:

----------


## kuching

_Bakoa luscens_











Black _Crypt. bullosa_




The "real" _Aridarum caulescens_ (The small leaf _A. caulescens_ that I found before, later confirmed by researcher as new & undescribed species)

----------


## kuching

_A. caulescens_






Finally, I found the rare _Schismatoglottis jelandii_....I was looking for it for so long!





_Schismatoglottis jelandii_





Also, found _Schottariella mirifica_ for the very first time....in a new location:







_Schismatoglottis wallichii_....grows near riverbank:

----------


## kuching

_Ooia grabowskii_ "variegated leaf"







_Hottarum sarikeense_ in new location:




_Bucephalandra motleyana_ from Bintulu:



_Bucephalandra motleyana_:







....to be continued.

----------


## kuching

Sorry, I make a mistake again. That so called "new species" of Aridarum shown above is actually Bucephalandra!!! An aroid expert just replied me for telling me about my misindentification.

----------


## kuching

Yesterday, I found grey colored _Bucephalandra motleyana_ in a new location:







This one is submerged in the water:




One patch of _Bucephalandra_ on the rock....very nice looking!!!





Some of the shape of the leaves are elongated! Never seen before!




On the rock:






The biotope:

----------


## kuching

Some of the leaves are green, but got very interesting pattern on the leaves:




Grey one:




I love my homeland! Got so many interesting plants growing in the river.

----------


## blue33

thanks for sharing your wonderful trip. cheers

----------


## kuching

> thanks for sharing your wonderful trip. cheers


Welcome. Today, I found something new in the river again. will post the picture later.

----------


## kuching

Not far away from grey coloured _Bucephalandra_, I found an almost grey coloured _Schismatoglotti_s. It could be something new which related to _Schismatoglottis multiflora_ that I found before.



The biotope






Submerged in the water:





under leaf is very nice looking:

----------


## kuching

A species of _Pellia_ growing on the wet surface of the rocks there:






A _Macodes_ jewel orchid is growing next to grey _Schismatoglottis_:






A species of fern growing on the wet rocky surface....probably a _Bolbitis_???

----------


## kuching

_Schismatoglottis_'s inflorescence :




A beautiful type of _Bucephalandra motleyana_ found in Simunjam:




Some leaves got "stripes":

----------


## jeffteo

> A _Macodes_ jewel orchid is growing next to grey _Schismatoglottis_:


The Macodes jewel orchid is nice. I like the pattern on the leaf!

----------


## kuching

Thanks Jeff.

----------


## kuching

More photos of new type of _Bucephalandra_ found in Simunjam:










Inflorescence:











This one's leaf got mutated??

----------


## kuching

More photos of Bucephalandra from Simunjam:















Another type of _Bucephalandra_ found in Seri Aman. The leaf is longer & slender. It is much smaller than the one above.

----------


## kuching

Probably _Schismatoglottis pudenda_ on the clay wall in a stream of Seri Aman:









....to be continued.

----------


## kuching

Found _Crypt. longicauda_ in another location. Some of the leaves are maroon red & pinkish coloured!






Flowering:








Very big patch of_ Crypt. longicauda_ in blackwater drain/ditch:

----------


## kuching

_Barclaya motleyi_....






In another location near Kalimantan - Sarawak border, found Bucephalandra....the leaves here are mixture of grey, dark green, light green & some of them even got "stripes"!







Some looks a bit like_ Bucephalandra_ "grey" that I found before in other location:

----------


## kuching

close-up of the leaves:










....to be continued.

----------


## kuching

_Cryptocoryne uenoi_ first (Sungai Sabal Kruin) & second location (nearby river) were badly disturbed by human activities (logging & forest clearing for oil palm) and killed most of the plants. The silt & mud washed down to the river and covered their leaves, blocking them from sunlight....which is the main cause for killing this water plant. The location at Sabal Kruin was disturbed when they were cutting the trees for setting up new electric poles. The plant can't survive well if they are exposed too much in full sunlight. In order to find new location for this plant, I had to drive very slowly, almost 10km/hour in a damaged dirt road & walked another half an hour to reach a small river near Sarawak-Kalimantan border. 

There, I also found _Crypt striolata_, _Barclaya motleyi_ & _Schismatoglottis jelandii_.


The second location: Used to be a nice river covered with big patch of _Crypt. uenoi_. Now it is like a dead river....can't see the river bed & not even a single Crypt. found there! _Crypt ferruginea_ which was found near the riverbank also gone! Sad to see this!!!




To find a new location, I walked more than an hour (go there & back to my car) near the border under the scorching sun:




Found this small river at last when I was almost wanted to give up hope.





First, I only saw a patch of _Barclaya motleyi_....very common in Borneo:






Then, I saw something else in other spot when I was walking along that small river....




Bingo! It's _Cryptocoryne uenoi_.....finally, I found it in undisturbed location....Yahoooo!!!!

----------


## kuching

Underwater shots of the _Crypt uenoi_:






nice looking leaf:






Also, I found other Crypt. in other spot:




_Crypt. striolata_ is found here too:

----------


## kuching

_Schismatoglottis jelandii_ also found here too! It grows in flood zone of the river....





A _Rasbora_ is swimming pass....

----------


## kuching

Just came back from Kalimantan Barat of Indonesian Borneo. Some shots taken at the longest river in Borneo: Sungai Kapuas:







A beautiful waterfall:




A blackwater river...._Barclaya motleyi_ found abundantly here:




_Crypt. ferruginea_ found in another river....the riverbank is very sandy:







2 type of colours at 2 different spots:

----------


## kuching

The spathe: 





Bucephalandra found at Sanggau area:

----------


## kuching

Bucephalandra also found in Sintang area:

----------


## kuching



----------


## kuching

First time found this aroid, _Schismatoglottis tecturata_ at the riverbank of Sanggau & Sintang:











Some leaves are green but some got variegated leaves:

----------


## limz_777

nice update

----------


## kuching

> nice update


Thanks. I'll travel around my country for a week....hopefully can find more new type of Bucephalandra & other aquatic plants soon....

----------


## kuching

I found this pit viper resting on a small branches near the stream in the habitat of _Bucephalandra_:




Found another type of _Bucephalandra_ near Tebakang of Sarawak:




Growing near the water edge, partially submerged:



The margin of the leaf is undulated!




More photos:

----------


## kuching

Some more;







The biotope;

----------


## juggler

Nice pics. The pit viper is poisonous, right?

----------


## kuching

> Nice pics. The pit viper is poisonous, right?


Yes...but it won't kill a man.

----------


## kuching

Another shot of pit viper, at night:




Found another type of _Bucephalandra_ at Padawan area:







I always found _Bucephalandra_ in waterfall area. I think I should call it as "waterfall aroid".:




Different location, the shape & coloration of the leaf is different:








And, less than one hundred Kilometer away, i found another type of _Bucephalandra_ which I called it Bucep. "pearl grey":

----------


## kuching

Bucep. "pearl grey"....the leaf got very fine, tiny white spots:

----------


## alex826768

Your photography skills is good... like the sharp pictures ... just like reading a book.

----------


## kuching

> Your photography skills is good... like the sharp pictures ... just like reading a book.


Thanks....next time I should come out with some books about flora & fauna in Borneo.  :Smile:

----------


## limz_777

[QUOTE=kuching;608487]Another shot of pit viper, at night:




this looks like a wagler pit viper , did anyone in your area got bitten before ?

----------


## kuching

[QUOTE=limz_777;608620]


> Another shot of pit viper, at night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this looks like a wagler pit viper , did anyone in your area got bitten before ?


Yes, a tourist got bitten before...but he is ok already after he went to hospital to see doctor.

----------


## kuching

_Bucephalandra motleyana_ is an interesting aroid from Borneo. In different locations, the leaves can be different from one & another.


First, I want to show you the most unusual _Bucephalandra_ that I ever found: Y shaped leaves!!!











The biotope:




Even in same location, the leaves can be varied in different spots:

----------


## kuching

All the _Bucephalandra_ from the same location, I called it as a tribe. The tribe above & below is from Serian.






This is the Sebauh tribe (at least 600km away from Serian tribe):







Sebauh tribe:










Sebauh tribe is growing together with the smallest _Aridarum_ from Borneo. This _Aridarum_ is a new species:

----------


## kuching

Sebauh tribe looks a bit like _Aridarum caulescens_ from nearby areas....but if u touched their leaves, you can feel that _Aridarum caulescens_ is harder & thicker than this _Bucephalandra_:





And this is Seri Aman tribe, 100km away from Serian tribe. You can see how different they are in different location:











Seri Aman tribe;




The biotope of Seri Aman tribe;




Tatau tribe. This tribe looks a bit like _Piptospatha_.:

----------


## kuching

_Homalomena punctulata_








New species of _Schismatoglottis_:



Mini type of _Aridarum_. New species.

----------


## kuching

_Aridarum caulescens_ from Selangau:

----------


## kuching

Batang Ai tribe:











The biotope. (a dried up waterfall in dry season)

----------


## kuching

Finally, I found _Bucephalandra_ in Sabah! It is a new record cos nobody found it there before.....












It is very very rare to find a _Bucephalandra_ in Sabah....it is considered a very big discovery for me to find this plant there!!!! Hooooray!!!

----------


## kuching

The biotope of the semi aquatic aroids in Sabah (northern Borneo island):





A lot of aroids there are new species....such as this _Homalomena_ which grows next to waterfalls:






_Schismatoglottis_ sp. New species too.....

----------


## kuching

_Piptospatha kinabaluensis_








_Piptospatha_ sp.

----------


## Ark

Wow, thank for sharing such nice photos.

----------


## kuching

> Wow, thank for sharing such nice photos.


Welcome....  :Smile:

----------


## kuching

_Bucephalandra_ "grey" from Sarawak.










Underwater shot:


_Bucephalandra_ "dark grey"







Bucep. "dark grey" variant's biotope: a jungle stream:

----------


## kuching

Another tribe of _Bucephalandra_ at Padawan area:









Underwater shot:

----------


## kuching

This one is under direct sunlight, so the leaves are a bit yellowish coloured....




But this one below is not under direct sunlight & yet, the leaves got very strange pattern:








Biotope shots:

----------


## royss78

Thank you for sharing such beautiful photos of the various types of plants... is really an eye opener for me.  :Smile:

----------


## kuching

> Thank you for sharing such beautiful photos of the various types of plants... is really an eye opener for me.


Welcome....& thanks for viewing my photos.  :Smile:

----------


## kuching

Hi all, I just created a new blog for the photos taken in the jungle, streams & rivers of Borneo:

http://junglemikey.blogspot.com/

----------


## blue33

Thanks for sharing the wonderful scene in Borneo!  :Smile:

----------


## kuching

> Thanks for sharing the wonderful scene in Borneo!


Welcome Adrian....  :Smile:

----------


## Yany

again... thank you for sharing such wonderful pictures!

----------


## kuching

> again... thank you for sharing such wonderful pictures!


Welcome Yany.... :Smile:

----------


## kuching

Bucep. from Tebakang area got narrow leaf & the margin of the leaf is undulated:







More pictures can be found in my new blog:

http://junglemikey.blogspot.com/2011...leaf-from.html

----------


## 1112

this is all beyond reach for city folks....

thanks for the pic...

----------


## kuching

> this is all beyond reach for city folks....
> 
> thanks for the pic...


Thankyou 1112. I'll show the pictures to city folks.  :Smile:

----------


## 1112

> Thankyou 1112. I'll show the pictures to city folks.


I'd stayed in Kuching years back, and from your pics i believe the area i'd been should still exist. Hope to go back there again. places like Serian and Matang... good memory, hope palm trees will still give way to these nature or please document it down for our next generation. . . Sad. . .

----------


## kuching

Hi everyone, here are some shots taken recently in Sarawak:

Bucep "white-greyish" colored leaves:




Bucep. "grey" near a waterfall:




Bucep "white-yellowish colored" from Pichin:








Bucep "dark green" with red petiole & stems from Sedong:







Bucep. "pawan":




More images posted in my blog:

http://junglemikey.blogspot.com/

----------


## kuching

Feb. 2012. I just came back from northern part of central Sarawak.There is a type of strange looking Bucep. from Tatau. I never seen the flower....so, it could be something else:

----------


## kuching

Bucep. from Sabal:

----------


## sateman

beautiful shots.. love all the bucep sp especially the kayu lapis / pawan type. Any chance of getting them into singapore for hobbyist like me?
Can we order from you?

----------


## kuching

_Bucephalandra motleyana_ from Sadong has red coloured stems & petiole.







_Bucephalandra_ always can be found near waterfall:

----------


## kuching

_Bucephalandra motleyana_ from Tapah has very interesting "stripes" or pattern on the leaf blade cos the lateral veins are visible.










Some got almost rounded leaves:



Habitat:

----------


## kuching

_Bucephalandra_ from a montane forest stream (above 1,300m altitude) in the heart of Borneo:



The inflorescence is a bit pinkish colored & longer...




Another_ Bucephalandra_ found in Kelabit highland:




Heart of Borneo is a paradise on earth! (habitat of _Bucephalandra_)




The montane forest in the heart of Borneo (northern Sarawak- Kalimantan Timur):

----------


## tetrakid

I like all those plants. Such good quality photos too. Thank you.  :Smile:

----------


## kuching

> I like all those plants. Such good quality photos too. Thank you.


Thanks for viewing. :-)

----------


## kuching

Few days ago, I found the smallest _Bucephalandra_ near Kanowit of central part of Sarawak. There are a lot of new species of _Bucephalandra_ in Borneo...this one should be a new species. Most of them are growing under the water. Also, this is my first time discovered that _Cryptocoryne striolata_ grows together with _Bucephalandra_!

----------


## kuching

Underwater shot:






_Crypt. striolata_ grows less than 2 meters away from Bucephalandra! Amazing!




Habitat

----------


## ciaossu

thanks for sharing, maybe you can take some photo of fish and critter living in the forest that will be more interesting  :Smile:

----------


## kuching

> thanks for sharing, maybe you can take some photo of fish and critter living in the forest that will be more interesting


Yup...sometimes I do, but I only post the pictures in my blog.  :Smile:

----------


## mincedmeat

Someone should just sticky this..Great thread, and pictures! I'm equally amazed at the depth of your knowledge of the wild plant species of your region!

----------


## kuching

Thankyou mincedmeat.  :Smile:

----------


## DestinyRider

nice aquatic plants and semi-aquatic plants. thx for sharing !

----------


## kuching

> nice aquatic plants and semi-aquatic plants. thx for sharing !


Thanks for viewing.  :Smile:

----------


## James_Bond

Thank you for the amazing pictures!

----------


## kuching

> Thank you for the amazing pictures!


Welcome. Thanks for viewing....

----------


## gachua

why is this not in sticky?!!! after so long i just found out this wonderful post....  :Well done:  double thumb up :Well done:

----------


## gachua

:Smile:  by the way, i'm from borneo too... THis just make me wanna fly back to hometown now........  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## kuching

> why is this not in sticky?!!! after so long i just found out this wonderful post....  double thumb up


Thankyou for viewing my photos. :Smile:

----------


## ragn4rok

Hi Mike, have you tested the water parameter before? It might be interesting information if you do. How is the pH, TDS, temperature, etc. Thanks :-)

----------


## 14litre

Great post, superb pictures, awesome blog and a facinating country!  :Well done: 

Keep it coming, bro. I envied your enjoyment with the nature in your country.  :Well done:

----------


## kuching

Thankyou all for viewing my photos.  :Smile:

----------


## Greek

Hello everybody!
I'm really interested to know the name of plants, which were showed on the first page of this topic:
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a1...9-ai020610.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a1...3-ai020610.jpg
Could you tell me the name of them?

----------


## kuching

> Hello everybody!
> I'm really interested to know the name of plants, which were showed on the first page of this topic:
> http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a1...9-ai020610.jpg
> http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a1...3-ai020610.jpg
> Could you tell me the name of them?


That is hair grass.

----------


## Greek

OK, but do you know the scientific name? When i put 'hair grass' to google, i see mostly eleocharis sp. and that plant doesn't seem to be an eleocharis.

----------


## kuching

> OK, but do you know the scientific name? When i put 'hair grass' to google, i see mostly eleocharis sp. and that plant doesn't seem to be an eleocharis.


Genus name is Eleocharis ...but no idea what is the species name.

----------


## Greek

OK, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Greek

I've just seen also some hygrophilas on your photos. Which species is that?
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a1...8-ai020610.jpg

----------


## kuching

> I've just seen also some hygrophilas on your photos. Which species is that?
> http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a1...8-ai020610.jpg


I don't know.

----------


## ne0matr1x

Kuching, very very nice photos of the flora, wildlife and scenery is Borneo. Great job! Make me so envious of your expedition there. Reminds me of my army days when I have to do training in Brunei. Unfortunately that time, I do not have a better appreciation of nature yet.

If you go there again, please ask me along too :P

----------


## Teddo10

Just started researching for a new tank based on a Borneo(Sarawak) blackwater biotope. Thx for the great pics and info: Inspiring! :Grin:

----------

